# 2 week old Calfornian's



## ksj0225 (Dec 22, 2010)

OMG, so excited.  We got conflicting advice whether or not we could move the babies, but I finally went out tonight to switch out the nest box and therefore had to pick them up!!!  There are 5 of them and they are MUCH bigger than I had expected they are larger than hamsters, going on guinea pig size!!!

This is our first time so it was so cool!!!


----------



## tortoise (Dec 23, 2010)

You can get in the nestbox and handle rabbits the day they were born.  I practice nest box management and handle them on day 1 to cull.  I want to keep my does in good condition, so I limit litter size to 8 unless I have a really good reason to keep a whole litter.


----------

